# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ինչ դեր ունի այսօր բարձրագույն կրթությունը մեր հասարակության համար

## Hasik

Չգիտեմ  ինձ համար է դա նորություն, թե իրոք հիմա ավելի նկատելի է այս խնդիրը, ամեն դեպքում, նկատել եմ որ հիմա բարձրագույն կրթոթյունը մի տեսակ ձևական բնույթ է ստացել, նույնիսկ ամուսնական հարաբերություններում դա կարևոր հատկանիշ է դարձել: Ըստ Ձեզ, ` որպես մարդ ապրելու, և առաջ գնալու համար, իրոք անհրաժեշտ է բարձրագույն կրթությունը??: :Think:  
ԵՎ միթե կարելի է մարդուն գնահատել, միայն <<ԴԻՊԼՈՄ-ով>>????

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Համաձայն եմ: ՈՒսանողները շատ-շատ են, բայց չգիտես՝ ինչի համար են: Թեկուզ մեր կուրսը (ոչ պետական բուհերի մասին չեմ ասում)... կեսից ավելին բժիշկ չի դառնալու... թե ինչու՞ են էդքան փող ծախսում

----------


## Fobus

Հիմա կան մարդիկ /հիմնականում տղաներ/ , ովքեր ընդունվում են ԲՈՒՀ միայն մի բանի համար - բանակից խուսափելու: Կան աղջիկներ , ովքեր ընդունվում են ԲՈՒՀ , որ կիսրոջը ցույց տան իրենց դիպլոմը : Իմ կարծիքով դրանից սխալ բան չկա: Իրենց <սովորելով> նրանք խաչ են քաշում շատ մարդկանց ապագայի վրա:

----------


## spec

> նույնիսկ ամուսնական հարաբերություններում դա կարևոր հատկանիշ է դարձել:


Ժամանակին, սկեսուրը հարսից միյայն կարմիր խնձոր էր ակնկալում, իսկ հիմա նաև կարմիր դիպլոմ...

----------


## kiki

Բարձրագույն կրթությունը, ինչ խոսք, շատ կարևոր է, քանի որ ԲՈՒՀ-ը բացի մասնագիտականից, տալիս է նաև կյանքի գիտելիքներ, կրթում բոլոր առումներով...նկատի ունեմ նորմալ մարդկանց, այլ ոչ թե ոմանց, ում ուզում ես Հարվրդ տար, միևնույն է 5 տարեկան եղել են, 5 տարեկան ել կմնան առանց մեծանալու...
Բայց այսօր Հայաստանում էնքան շատ են տարածված ամեն տասակի բուհերը...որ անգամ կեսից շատի անունը չգիտեմ...բոլորը "սովորում" են, բայց ...մեկնաբանելն անգամ ավելորդ է...

----------


## Intel

> Ժամանակին, սկեսուրը հարսից միյայն կարմիր խնձոր էր ակնկալում, իսկ հիմա նաև կարմիր դիպլոմ...


Իմ համար բացարձակապես նշանակություն չունի, ունի դիպլոմ թե ոչ, դիպլոմն ուղակի որոշակի հավաստիացնող(Տվող բուհի կողմից) փաստաթուղթ է, որ տվյալ մարդը մի բանի պետք ա, բայց մարդը շատ հանգիստ կարող ա լավ էլ բանի պետք լինել նաև առանց դիպլոմ: Ավելին, երբ ասում են որ "Վաաայ, նայեք, էս մարդը կարմիր դիպլոմ ունի, ու հիմա շատ վատ ա ապրում բան ման", ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ թե ինչի ա տենց լինում, շատ հանգիստ կարելի ա առանց ինչ-որ մի բան իմանալու ստանալ լավ գնահատականներ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժամանակին, սկեսուրը հարսից միյայն կարմիր խնձոր էր ակնկալում, իսկ հիմա նաև կարմիր դիպլոմ...


 :LOL: 

Հայաստանը աշխարհում առաջին տեղերից մեկն է գրավում ԲՈՒՀ ավարտած բնակչության քանակով, բայց որակ չկա ու չի էլ կարող լինել, քանի դեռ բոլորը ձգտում են դիպլոմ ունենալ։

----------


## Chuk

Բարեբախտաբար բոլորը չի, որ սովորում են դիպլոմի համար: Եվ որքան ես եմ նկատում, հիմա գնալով ավելի քիչ են այդ թղթին ուշադրություն դարձնում: Ենթադրենք աշխատանքի ընդունող գործարարին ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում է աշխատողի իրական գիտելիքները, այլ ոչ թե այդ թղթի առկայությունը (չնայած թուղթն էլ է ցանկալի):

Կարծում եմ, որ այս հանգամանքը աստիճանաբար կբերի նրան, որ  ժողովուրդը կդադարեցնի դիպլոմը կուռք սարքելուց:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Հայաստանը աշխարհում առաջին տեղերից մեկն է գրավում ԲՈՒՀ ավարտած բնակչության քանակով, բայց որակ չկա ու չի էլ կարող լինել, քանի դեռ բոլորը ձգտում են դիպլոմ ունենալ։



- տոկոսային հարաբերությա՞մբ:

----------


## Anuk

*Բարձրագույն կրթություն*- ըստ իս ևս մեկ, հերթական քայլ դեպի բանիմացություն, քաղաքակրթություն...
   Նույնիսկ բազում,նույնիսկ անորակ ԲՈւՀ-երի առկայությունը ավելի շատ լավ, քան վատ կարելի է դիտել: Պատահաբար լսած մեկ խելացի խոսքը ավելի լավ է, քան «բեսեդկայում պպզելը»: 
Դիպլոմավոր հարևանաբարեկամների պահանջն էլ՝ թու թու թու նվազում է: :Ok:

----------


## Artgeo

> [B]Պատահաբար լսած մեկ խելացի խոսքը ավելի լավ է, քան «բեսեդկայում պպզելը»:


Ես դեմ եմ համատարած կրթության այս ձևով տարածելուն, ախր ԲՈՒՀ երն էլ են "բեսեդկա" դառել  :Sad:   :Bad:

----------


## Anuk

> Ես դեմ եմ համատարած կրթության այս ձևով տարածելուն, ախր ԲՈՒՀ երն էլ են "բեսեդկա" դառել


  :LOL:  էտ էլ կա՜...  :Lol2:

----------


## Արշակ

> Բարձրագույն կրթությունը, ինչ խոսք, շատ կարևոր է, քանի որ ԲՈՒՀ-ը բացի մասնագիտականից, տալիս է նաև կյանքի գիտելիքներ, կրթում բոլոր առումներով...


Այո՛, այդպես պետք է լինի։ Բայց այդպե՞ս է արդյոք հիմա։ Հաճախ լրիվ հակառակն է տեղի ունենում։ Շատերին բուհ ավարտելը փողով ճանապարհ հարթել է սովորեցնում։ Շատերը ավելի գոռոզ, քիթները տնկած են դառնում, մտածողությունը կարծրանում է…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Բարձրագույն կրթություն*- ըստ իս ևս մեկ, հերթական քայլ դեպի բանիմացություն, քաղաքակրթություն...
>    Նույնիսկ բազում,նույնիսկ անորակ ԲՈւՀ-երի առկայությունը ավելի շատ լավ, քան վատ կարելի է դիտել: Պատահաբար լսած մեկ խելացի խոսքը ավելի լավ է, քան «բեսեդկայում պպզելը»:


Համաձայն եմ։ Իսկապես նույնիսկ ամենաանկիրթ, ամենաանմակարդակ ու ամենաանգրագետ երիտասարդները, ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելով, գոնե որոշ չափով կրթվում են, թեկուզ միայն կրթված մարդկանց՝ թե ուսանողներին, թե դասախոսներին, պատահաբար լսելով։ ԲՈՒՀ-ն ավարտելով՝ նրանք ամեն դեպքում իրենց տեղեկացվածությամբ զգալիորեն տարբերվելու են իրենց անմակարդակ ընկերներից, որոնք ուսանող լինելու փորձը չեն ունեցել։ 
Այ, բոլորովին ուրիշ հարց է, որ կիրթ ուսանողների համար այնքան էլ հաճելի չէ շփվել նման մարդկանց հետ, քանի որ նրանց պահանջները, բնականաբար, ավելի մեծ են, հետևաբար, ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելով, վերջիններս հիմնականում ակնկալում են իրենց մակարդակի կամ ավելի բարձր զարգացածության մակարդակի մարդկանց հետ շփվել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ մարդիկ դիպլոմ ստանալու համար են ընդունվում, էլի ինչ-որ տեղ հասկանալի է, մարդը նպատակ ունի, որքան էլ անիմաստ դա լինի: Բայց երբ չեն հասկանում, թե ինչու են ընդունվել, կուրսից կուրս քարշ են գալիս իրենք էլ չեն հասկանում ոնց, այ դա իսկապես ցավալի է:

----------


## Koms

Բարձրագույն կրթությունը մեզ մոտ ընդամենը մի "ձեւ" է դարձել, որ ուղղակի ընկալվում է, այսպես ասաց` "պետք ա, էլի" ու վերջ: Իսկ թե ինչի համար` պարզ չի: 
Չկա հստակ հաշվարկ` աշխատատեղերի առումով: Մի խոսքով, "խոպան" է, որն էլ բերում է համատարած "խոտանի":

----------


## Chilly

Նայեք ինչ եմ պեղել, հին ա չէ՞...  :Smile:  բայց դեռ ակտուալ ա...

Կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլինի ոչ մի ԲՈՒՀ բանակից տարեկետում չտա... էդ դեպքում կսովորեն միայն էն տղաները, որոնց իրոք պետք ա սովորել... իսկ այ աղջիկների համար չգիտեմ ինչ ելք մտածեմ...  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Նայեք ինչ եմ պեղել, հին ա չէ՞...  բայց դեռ ակտուալ ա...
> 
> Կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլինի ոչ մի ԲՈՒՀ բանակից տարեկետում չտա... էդ դեպքում կսովորեն միայն էն տղաները, որոնց իրոք պետք ա սովորել... իսկ այ աղջիկների համար չգիտեմ ինչ ելք մտածեմ...


իսկ ես առաջարկում եմ ԲՈՒՀ ընդունել մենակ էտ մարդկանց, ովքեր բանտ նստած ու հելած են:
եթե բանտից հետո էլ մարդու մոտ ցանկությունը չի կորել, ապա ինքը հաստատ էն ա ինչ որ պետք ա հայկական ժամանակակից պետականությանը:
թե չէ բանակում 18 տարեկանից ջարդածը դեռ կարող ա քիչ գալ: մարդ կա հետո կաստիլներով էլ ա լավ վազում:

----------

Ուրվական (05.03.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> իսկ ես առաջարկում եմ ԲՈՒՀ ընդունել մենակ էտ մարդկանց, ովքեր բանտ նստած ու հելած են:
> եթե բանտից հետո էլ մարդու մոտ ցանկությունը չի կորել, ապա ինքը հաստատ էն ա ինչ որ պետք ա հայկական ժամանակակից պետականությանը:
> թե չէ բանակում 18 տարեկանից ջարդածը դեռ կարող ա քիչ գալ: մարդ կա հետո կաստիլներով էլ ա լավ վազում:


Էլ բան չունեմ ավելացնելու, էս նաև իմ կարծիքն ա: Դվ, ինչ էլ տոչնի համեմատությունը գտար:

----------


## ars83

> Նայեք ինչ եմ պեղել, հին ա չէ՞...  բայց դեռ ակտուալ ա...


Chilly, պատահաբար, հնէաբանության ֆակուլտետը չե՞ս ավարտել  :Wink: 




> Կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլինի ոչ մի ԲՈՒՀ բանակից տարեկետում չտա...


Համաձայն չեմ: Բանակ գնալ-գալու ընթացքում գիտելիքները մոռացվում են և հետո պետք է լրացուցիչ ժամանակ ծախսել՝ դրանք վերականգնելու համար:




> իսկ այ աղջիկների համար չգիտեմ ինչ ելք մտածեմ...


Վերջապես պետք է սեռական խտրականությանը վերջ տալ սովորելու հարցում: Ստեղծել այնպիսի հնարավորություններ, որպեսզի աղջիկն իմանա, որ իր ստացած գիտելիքներով կարող է մրցունակ լինել աշխատանքի ընդունվելիս, նրան հնարավորություն տալ գիտելիքները խորացնելու: Այլ ոչ թե աղջիկն ավարտի բակալավրիատը ու մտածի «մեկ է՝ մագիստրատուրայում տղաներն են սովորելու» /կամ էլ ասպիրանտուրայում/:

Իսկ կրթությունը դրական ազդեցություն, այնուամենայնիվ, ունի: Եթե չեմ սխալվում 2007թ.-ի UNICEF-ի զեկույցն էի կարդում կանանց ու երեխաների վերաբերյալ /Հայաստանը ներառված էր/: Չկրթված կանայք սովորաբար շուտ են ամուսնանում, ինչը բերում է վաղ ծննդաբերության, ինչն էլ, իր հերթին, հանգեցնում է մինչև 5 տարեկանը մահացության աճի և մոր մոտ հետագա ծննդաբերության խնդիրների: Բացի դրանից, դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ բարձրագույն կրթություն չունեցող ծնողներն ավելի քիչ են հակված իրենց երեխաներին կրթելու, ինչը բերում է գրագիտության և կրթվածության նվազման հասարակությունում, ինչպես նաև՝ հանցագործությունների շատացման:
Ուղղակի պետք է հետևողական բարեփոխումներ իրականացնել կրթության և գիտության բնագավառում, նաև դադարել պատանիներին ու երիտասարդներին «սերիալային կրքեր» հրամցնելուց /առնվազն հակաքարոզչություն տանել այդ անօգուտ երևույթի դեմ/:

----------

Kita (05.03.2009), Norton (06.03.2009)

----------


## Այբ

Ոմանք չգիտես, թե ինչի համար են «սովորում»:
Բարձրագույն կրթություն ստանալը (իհարկե, ոչ բոլորի համար) մոդա է դարձել:

----------

